# Agility -practice at home help?



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have twelve poles, I would be using those for practice. No reason to teach him how to weave 4 and then start adding more. We use the 2x2 to teach entrances, but always use the full 12 otherwise.

You can work on a fast down on the flat, no equipment needed. If he loves his ball, it shouldn't be difficult. Once he is running along side you and can drop quickly, you can bring it to the table.

Kathy


----------

